# New Paph Aquisitions.....



## Bolero (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi all,

7 new paphs arrived today, see the photo below. I am very impressed with the 3 seedlings at the back, Lynleigh Koopowitz. They are all grown extremely well and look pretty healty. The white poweder you can see is the styrofoam they were packed in, a lot of it was dust and I'll have to wash it off tomorrow.

They are:

3 x Lynleigh Koopowitz
2 x vietnamense (on the left)
1 x godefroyae
1 x Sakaki (wenshanense x bellatulum)


----------



## Roy (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice collection there. Good luck with the godefroyae !!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2010)

Be careful, I find vietnamense sensitive to rot.


----------



## etex (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks like a nice haul!!


----------



## Bolero (Jul 20, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Be careful, I find vietnamense sensitive to rot.



Thanks Eric, so far the ones I have are growing ok. Hopefully these will do well as well. They aren't the easiest (or the fastet) plants to grow.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice bunch. Was there a sale on the Lynleigh Koops?


----------



## Bolero (Jul 20, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nice bunch. Was there a sale on the Lynleigh Koops?



No but the price was very good. I like the Lynleigh's and thought I would get a few. I find I grow seedlings much better if they are larger like that, than if I buy them tiny.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 20, 2010)

They are good-looking seedlings. Now the wait...


----------



## jewel (Jul 20, 2010)

congratulations on some beautiful new acquisitions :clap:


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice haul..  Who were they from..?


----------

